# When things don't go your way! (agility)



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

This was a fun run from last weekend. Though I would share it with all the talk about course walking, getting lost, etc... It makes me proud that I am getting to a place with Mira, where we can still hold it together when things don't go the way I planned. There was a time not too long ago, when this would have resulted in a LOT of off-courses! :bowl:

Enjoy!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Not an agility person, but just WOW!!! Congrats you look like a wonderful team... It is just great to see such teamwork in play.. And boy is she in good condition, those jumps and turns in slowmo are beautiful!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful save  Beautiful run !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

poetry in motion!


----------



## Rachel E (Sep 13, 2011)

Brilliant, am hoping to get into agility with my puppy when she is old enough, this has inspired me even more


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That was fun to watch in slow-mo! Mira sure takes off quite a way from the jump! She is so smooth, and it really shows her determination, she is a remarkable dog! Love the music too!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I love watching Barley's and Mira's runs.....unfortunately, I don't think I'll ever get there with my 2!!! I got one who is crazy fast and could be an excellent agility dog if he would just get his nose off of the ground and stay focused and one who does what he needs to but takes his time in doing so! :doh::doh:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! I always enjoy watching my runs in slow motion, it give me an opportunity to really look at my handling!

Laura, she takes off so far from the jumps, especially at the end because she knows its a straight line, I am running straight as fast as I can so she knows to extend over the jumps!  That line after the weaves is a decent example of extension vs. collection. She needs to collect over that turn (although I think I could have cued that one better), so you she the extra stride closer to the jump. Then she gets to extend through the finish! 

I am happy for those of you who are getting into agility! It's a blast! Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That my friends is pure TEAMWORK!!! Mira trusts Jessica and vice versa. That is why it worked. Good save my friend. LOL 

You know, I thought something looked off in the first run, but because I didn't know the course, it did not look bad, the weave entry is what threw me off. Not as 'smooth' as usual. You did a great job Jess. 

That looked like a challenging course. You had a lot of RUN areas followed by tight handling. That is what I hear people complain about around here all the time. I never understand the complaints. I mean we are in the EXCELLENT division what do you expect. It has to be challenging. What I saw on the course you ran was a big time handler challenge, but nothing seemed to be unfair. 

Ok now a handler to handler question.... Not seeing the course or the course map.... Could someone have layered the tunnel when going to the double on to the piece where you didn't get your front cross in? Would that have made handling the part after impossible? I also wonder if you would have been able to be more "in front" by getting a head start instead of running behind the tunnel, to get your cross in? Trying to figure out what options were available, from watching you run. Belle I could NEVER layer a thing, but speed was not her issue. It will be with Gabby.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> That my friends is pure TEAMWORK!!! Mira trusts Jessica and vice versa. That is why it worked. Good save my friend. LOL
> 
> You know, I thought something looked off in the first run, but because I didn't know the course, it did not look bad, the weave entry is what threw me off. Not as 'smooth' as usual. You did a great job Jess.


THANK YOU!  I know is sounds silly, because it's sloppy, but things like that make me proud. That's when I realize we are really working as a team. I want to say starting to come together, but I think we are there now. Although I still think of her as a baby dog!



Maxs Mom said:


> That looked like a challenging course. You had a lot of RUN areas followed by tight handling. That is what I hear people complain about around here all the time. I never understand the complaints. I mean we are in the EXCELLENT division what do you expect. It has to be challenging. What I saw on the course you ran was a big time handler challenge, but nothing seemed to be unfair.


It was a fun but challenging course. I enjoyed it! I am with you, we are in Excellent! I certainly do not think it was unfair at all! I enjoy challanges!



Maxs Mom said:


> Ok now a handler to handler question.... Not seeing the course or the course map.... Could someone have layered the tunnel when going to the double on to the piece where you didn't get your front cross in? Would that have made handling the part after impossible? I also wonder if you would have been able to be more "in front" by getting a head start instead of running behind the tunnel, to get your cross in? Trying to figure out what options were available, from watching you run. Belle I could NEVER layer a thing, but speed was not her issue. It will be with Gabby.


Yes, you could certainly layer the tunnel, I am trying to remember if I watched anyone do that, but I did hear people talking about it in the walk-through. If you have a dog that can layer well, it was good option! I will try and post the coursemap tonight. What a saw a lot of were landing side rear crosses, which is what I ended up doing with Mira (poorly). We don't really do landing side rears, plus I knew if I was on that side she would suck to the weaves, which she did. With Barley I was able to get a front in, and then another front after the 270 before the weaves. That worked out nicely!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Mira! I think you can be extremely proud of that run because you guys did such great teamwork!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, gotta ask, what is layering the tunnel?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Okay, gotta ask, what is layering the tunnel?


Did you see in the video how Jessica ran behind the tunnel with Mira to the jumps? Layering would mean, she stayed on the camera side of the tunnel, and Mira would have run behind by herself and done the obstacles. She would have "layered the tunnel". It is an ADVANCED move, and easier done with a dog with a strong understanding of it's job, the handlers body motion and speed. I have only done simple layers, as Belle was not a dog I could layer with. 

I hope in time with Gabby to learn about distance and layering.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Okay, gotta ask, what is layering the tunnel?


Layering would be putting an obstacle between you and your dog that you DO NOT intend them to take. I don't layer with my dogs based on the system of handling that I use. If I put an obstacle between me and my dog and want them to take it.

But layering and distance handling come in handy if you cannot keep up with your dog! Or in an example like this where the tunnel is a challenge because it forces you to go around it...


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

What a great video and an athletic dog! I can see why you are proud! Go Mira!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Great teamwork! Go baby dog!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

WOW... I am so impressed. WE are never going to get to that point, but the learning is so much fun. Love it!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW is right! We're still in training and remembering the course is hard enough for me! That was beautiful, loved watching it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! Having fun is what it is all about!

Here is a copy of the course map










Also for Laura (and anyone else) here is a copy that shows what layering the tunnel would look like. The red line is the path of the dog, the green line is the line I took, the blue line would be the handler who layered the tunnel. Less yards to cover for the person, so you can get to the end point faster. Make sense?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

In slow motion you could really see how powerful Mira is. WOW, she is quite a girl!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! She is in hard working condition!

_A symmetrical, powerful, active dog, sound and well put together, not clumsy nor long in the leg, displaying a kindly expression and possessing a personality that is eager, alert and self-confident. Primarily a hunting dog, he should be shown in hard working condition._

Yup, that's my girlie! She makes me proud!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is Barley and I running the same course  He is a good boy!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I love to watch Barley fly! He does a nice shake off at the starting line to get ready to run.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Barley on the line cracks me up. What a fun time! You know I think all three of you are amazing.

I also think that you better be starting a new thread... :wavey:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Barley is a riot on the startline, I must admit, it has taken me awhile to accept that is just how he is! He never breaks, so I guess it's not too bad. He is just very excited!


----------

